# children, childhood



## vhoiyan

if anyone knows, please give me the translations of these phrases/words in any languages~
thanks~ 

*1. CHILDREN*
*2. CHILDHOOD*
*3. GIRLHOOD*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?)*

I really thank everyones' help!!!


----------



## Honour

vhoiyan said:


> *1. CHILDREN  çocuklar (singular: çocuk)*
> *2. CHILDHOOD çocukluk*
> *3. GIRLHOOD    kızlık  (it may mean virginty too)*
> *4. DOLL/DOLLS    (oyuncak) bebek/ bebekler*
> *5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?)  bebek gibi (=bebeksi)*


 
Turkish translations are just above.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

> kızlık  (it may mean virginty too)


If "kızlık çağı" were used instead, then misunderstanding would be avoided.


----------



## Neutrino

*1. CHILDREN
2. CHILDHOOD*
*3. GIRLHOOD*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?)*

In swedish:

1. BARN
2. BARNDOM
3. OSKULD
4. DOCKA/DOCKOR
5. DOCKLIK


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:


> If "kızlık çağı" were used instead, then misunderstanding would be avoided.


Actually, i have never heard that anyone saying "kızlık" except for annenizin kızlık soyadı; mum's maiden name. It was my guess only . Anyway, thank you for the correction


----------



## )o(Akasha)o(

*1. CHILDREN Niños/niñas (spanish)*
** 
*2. CHILDHOOD niñez*
** 
*3. GIRLHOOD ?? what does this word mean? virginity or something like that, then virginidad is the spanish word*
** 
*4. DOLL/DOLLS muñeca/s*
** 
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?) ?*
**


----------



## doubtful

Hi, these are mine (italian):
*1. CHILDREN - Bambino*
*2. CHILDHOOD - Infanzia*
*3. GIRLHOOD - Doesn't exist. We use the word "Childhood" for both sexes*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS - Bambola/Bambole*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?) - Doesn't exist, too. We use the expression "Simile ad una bambola"
*
I Hope it was helpul

Anna


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Children: أطفال (_atfaal_)
Childhood: طفولة (_tufuula_)
Girlhood: <don't know if there's a word; will think about it>
Doll/Dolls: دمية/دمى (_dumya/duma_)
Doll-like: كالدمية (_kad-dumya_)


----------



## linguist786

*1. CHILDREN*
*2. CHILDHOOD*
*3. GIRLHOOD*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?)*
** 
*ARABIC: (not sure about 3 & 5 since not native, but):*
 
*1. اطفال*
*2. طفولة*
*3. مثل "طفولة", أليس كذلك؟*
*4. لعبة*
*5. كلعبة؟*
** 
*URDU:*
** 
*1. بچے
2. بچپن
3. دوشيزگى/بچپن
4. گڑيا
5. گڑيے
*


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> *ARABIC: (not sure about 3 & 5 since not native, but):*
> 
> *1. اطفال*
> *2. طفولة*
> *3. مثل "طفولة", أليس كذلك؟*
> *4. لعبة*
> *5. كلعبة؟*


 لعبة is any toy.  دمية is specifically a doll (although in colloquial Arabic the former is used to mean "doll").

In general comparisons ("like a doll"), the definite article is used in Arabic, unlike in English.

طفولة does not specify a gender.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*1. Lapset *(singular: *lapsi*)
*2. Lapsuus *(side note: resembles Latin _lapsus_ "error" )
*3. Tyttöikä *(lit. girl age) or *tyttöys*. If you mean virginity, then *neitsyys*.
*4. Nukke*(sing.) / *Nuket*(pl.)
*5. Nukkemainen* or *nuken kaltainen*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

*1. CHILDREN: crianças*
*2. CHILDHOOD: infância*
*3. GIRLHOOD: meninice [also means boyhood]*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS: boneca/bonecas*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?): parecido com uma boneca [masculine] / parecida com uma boneca [feminine] (There is no special word for "doll-like".)]*


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> لعبة is any toy. دمية is specifically a doll (although in colloquial Arabic the former is used to mean "doll").
> 
> In general comparisons ("like a doll"), the definite article is used in Arabic, unlike in English.
> 
> طفولة does not specify a gender.


Thanks for that! Much appreciated.


----------



## amikama

*Hebrew*:

*1. CHILDREN = ילדים (m.), ילדוֹת (f.)
2. CHILDHOOD = ילדוּת*
*3. GIRLHOOD *(no such a word in Hebrew, ילדוּת is used for both genders)
*4. DOLL/DOLLS = בובה/בובות*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?) = בובתי *(at least in theory...)


elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> Children: أطفال (_atfaal_)


What about the plural form of ولد? Would it fit here too?


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> What about the plural form of ولد? Would it fit here too?


 Well, technically it wouldn't be gender-neutral, although in colloquial Arabic (and probably in casual MSA as well ) we do use it that way.  

The word is أولاد, by the way.


----------



## linguist786

So what exactly is the difference between أولاد and اطفال?
To me it sounds like "awlaad" means _somebody's_ children (offspring basically) and اطفال is children in general. 
So for instance "The children are playing in the park" -> use "aTfaal"
and "His children have good manners" -> use "awlaad"

Is that basically it?


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

*1. CHILDREN: nens (m)/nenes (f)*
*2. CHILDHOOD: infància*
*3. GIRLHOOD: it doesn't exist, I think*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS: nina/nines*
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?): it would be com una nina*


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> So what exactly is the difference between أولاد and اطفال?
> To me it sounds like "awlaad" means _somebody's_ children (offspring basically) and اطفال is children in general.
> So for instance "The children are playing in the park" -> use "aTfaal"
> and "His children have good manners" -> use "awlaad"
> 
> Is that basically it?


 Well, أولاد technically means "boys" - but you're right; it can be used to mean "offspring" (gender-neutral), although the more precise word for that would be أبناء or بنون (which are also masculine!).


----------



## avalon2004

Here are the translations in*Greek* (with the appropriate form of definite article):

* 1. CHILDREN -- Τα παιδιά (Sng: το παιδί)*
*2. CHILDHOOD -- Η παιδική ηλικία*
*3. GIRLHOOD -- Never heard of this term in English*
*4. DOLL/DOLLS -- Η κούκλα (Pl: Οι κούκλες) *
*5. DOLL-LIKE -- Σαν μια κούκλα *_or_* κουκλίστικο
*


----------



## Almée

vhoiyan said:


> *1. CHILDREN*
> *2. CHILDHOOD*
> *3. GIRLHOOD*
> *4. DOLL/DOLLS*
> *5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?)*


here's the translation in Romanian:

1. COPII
2. COPILARIE
3. it doesn`t exist. we use COPILARIE for both sexes
4. PAPUSA/ PAPUSI
5. we use the syntagm: CA O PAPUSA


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:*
1. CHILDREN *- дети (deti)
*2. CHILDHOOD *- детство (detstvo)
*3. GIRLHOOD *- детство is used for both sexes, just like copilarie in Romanian. 
*4. DOLL/DOLLS *- кукла/куклы (kukla/kukly)
*5. DOLL-LIKE (=DOLLY?) *- if you want to say that a child is doll-like, you can just say, куколка (kukolka). But in my opinion, that sounds a bit stupid...


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

1. *«Παιδί, -διά»* [peˈði] (neut. nom. sing.), [peðˈʝa] (neut. nom. pl.) --> _child, children_ < Byzantine Gr. neut. hypocoristic diminutive *«παιδίον, -δία» pai̯díon* (neut. nom. sing.), *pai̯día* (neut. nom. pl.) --> _child/-ren_ < Classical masc./fem. noun *«παῖς, -δες» paî̯s* (masc./fem. nom. sing.), *paî̯dĕs* (masc./fem. nom. pl.) --> _(masc.) child/-ren, slave(s), servant(s), son(s), boy(s), (fem.) girl(s), daughter(s)_ (PIE *peh₂-u- _few, little_ cf Lat. adj. paucus, _few, little_).

2. (A) *«Παιδική ηλικία»* [peðiˈci iliˈci.a] (both fem.) --> lit. _child age_; the adj. *«παιδικός, -κή, -κό»* [peðiˈkos] (masc.), [peðiˈci] (fem.), [peðiˈko] (neut.) --> _pertaining to childhood, childlike_ < Classical adj. *«παιδιακός, -κή, -κόν» pai̯dĭakós* (masc.), *pai̯dĭakḗ* (fem.), *pai̯dĭakón* (neut.).
*
«Ηλικία»* [iliˈci.a] (fem.) --> _age, group of the same age_ < Classical fem. *«ἡλικίᾱ» hēlĭkíā* < Classical 3rd declension adj. *«ἧλιξ» hêlĭk͡s* (masc./fem. nom. sing.), *«ἥλικος» hélikŏs* (masc./fem. gen. sing.) --> _of the same age, as old_ (PIE *sue̯h₂-lik- _as old_ a compound of the IE reflexive *sue̯- + IE *h₂el- _to grow_ > Proto-Germanic *aldaz > Eng. old, Ger. alt).

(B) Colloquialism (perhaps obsoleted nowadays) *«μικράτα»* [miˈkrata] (neut. nom. pl.) --> _childhood, child years_, lit. _the little years_ < Late Byz. Gr. *«μικράτα» mikráta* patterned after the Byz. Gr. *«νεάτα» neáta* (neut. nom. pl.) a nominalized adj. --> _youth_.
«Μικράτα» from the adj. *«μῑκρός, -ρά, -ρόν» mīkrós* (masc.), *mīkrā́* (fem.), *mīkrón* (neut.) --> _small, short, little_ (with obscure etymology).

3. *«Κοριτσίστικη ηλικία»* [koɾiˈʦ͡istici iliˈci.a] (both fem.); the adj. *«κοριτσίστικος, -κη, -κο»* [koɾiˈʦ͡istikos] (masc.), [koɾiˈʦ͡istici] (fem.), [koɾiˈʦ͡istiko] (neut.) --> _pertaining to girl, girly, girlish_ < Late Byz. Gr. hypocoristic diminutive *«κορίτσιν» koríʦ͡in** (neut.) & *«κοράσιν» korásin* (neut.) < Koine fem. noun *«κορασίς» kŏrasís* --> _little girl_, diminutive of Classical fem. noun *«κόρη» kórē* --> _young girl, daughter_ (PIE *ḱerh₃- _to grow_ cf Lith. šerti, _feeding_, Arm. սեռգ (seṙg), _gender_).

4. *«Κούκλα, -κλες»* [ˈkukla] (fem. nom. sing.), [ˈkukles] (fem. nom. pl.) < Βyz. Gr. *«κούκλα» koúkla* (fem.) --> _doll, puppet_ < Lat. cuculla.

5. *«Κουκλίτσα»** [kuˈkliʦ͡a] (fem.), diminutive of *«κούκλα»* (see above).

***The general consensus is that the diminutive suffixes derive from the suffix *«-ίκιον» -íkiŏn* that used to form neuter diminutives, which in Byzantine Greek became *«-ίκι» -íki* and after _tsitacism_ (the process in Late Byz./Early MoGr of affricating the palatal stop [c]), *«-ίτσι»*  [-ˈiʦi] which produced the feminine diminutive suffix *«-ίτσα»* [-ˈiʦa]


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

children - *děti* (child - *dítě*)
childhood - *dětství*
girlhood - not expressible with 1 word
doll - *panenka*, dolls - *panenky*
doll-like - not expressible with 1 word


----------



## bibax

Czech:

adj. doll-like (dollish) can be translated *panenkovský*; e.g. panenkovské šaty = a doll-like dress;

However the adjective _panenkovský_ is mostly used in connection with the Czech soccer player Antonín Panenka, who is famous for his winning penalty in the final against Germany, UEFA Euro 1976, Belgrade.

*panenkovská penalta* = a Doll-like penalty , as Antonín Panenka = Anthony Doll in English;

In Czech we have also *chlapectví* = boyhood, but not girlhood.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

children - *djeca* (child - *dijete*)
childhood - *djetinjstvo*
girlhood - *djevojaštvo*
doll - *lutka*, dolls - *lutke*
doll-like - *lutkast*


----------

